# Planning Banff/Jasper Canada Trip



## CraniumDesigns (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey Folks,

I'm planning a 9 night trip from 9/2-9/11 to Banff and Jasper. I have never been there and am wondering what spots to shoot and when, and how many nights to spend in each area. I'll be either staying in hostels or camping. Thoughts? Thanks!

-Steve


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm fairly familiar with that area, I'll try to answer any questions you might have.  

Will you have a car?  Either driving up or renting one here?  
There is certainly a lot of great hiking anywhere in the rocky mountains, but if you want to get around and 'see the sights', you'll need transportation.  It's usually a matter of setting up a 'base of operations' and then taking day trips out from there.  You could try just going from place to place, staying where ever you end up and them moving on from there, but that isn't idea for photography.  On that note, will you mainly be focused on photography or is seeing the sights more important?  (will you have other people with you, you may not be too patient while you set up your tripod and wait for the perfect light?)

Just as an example, I was there on a 'photo trip' and I think I went to Lake Louise three or even four days in a row...but when I found a an hour when the water looked like glass, with blue sky and fluffy clouds, it was all worth it.  Another example, I went to Payto Lake and hike about 30 minutes from the usual look out.  It was raining so I hunkered down for a while and then a bit of sun came out and hit the lake, it made it all worth it.
These are things that I can do on a 'photo trip' that I probably couldn't get away with on a family vacation.  

There are many good photo spots that I know, and many that I don't.  So I can definitely let you know which ones I like.


----------



## SunnyHours (Apr 5, 2011)

Also don't forget, lots of sport photography as well there...and parties...there are lots of snowboarding/skiing events in the area...I also suggest checking out Lake Louise and Banff!


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't know how much snow sports will be going on at the beginning of September.  :er:


----------



## sunlou (Apr 6, 2011)

Lucky you... send us a post card...


----------



## Garbz (Apr 7, 2011)

+1 for Lake Louise. You will kick yourself if you don't visit that. Its widely regarded as one of the most beautiful in the world.

I wouldn't know it just look like a snow covered flat while I was there


----------



## WesternGuy (Apr 11, 2011)

CraniumDesigns said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> I'm planning a 9 night trip from 9/2-9/11 to Banff and Jasper. I have never been there and am wondering what spots to shoot and when, and how many nights to spend in each area. I'll be either staying in hostels or camping. Thoughts? Thanks!
> 
> -Steve


I would recommend that you camp, where possible, this gives you more degrees of freedom as hostels are not always available everywhere you might like to have one. Lake Louise is a must as has been noted and Castle Mountain between Banff and Lake Louise is also a noticeable feature.  A side trip from Lake Louise will take you into the  Valley of the Ten Peaks...  Banff National Park | Moraine Lake  Valley of the Ten Peaks  where the scenery is fantastic...enough said...

The highway that goes from Lake Louise to Jasper passes through what I consider to be some of the most beautiful scenery in the world, the Ice Fields parkway area... Parks Canada - Jasper National Park - Icefields Parkway Travel Guide, but then I am biased, as I live in Alberta...if you are camping, plan to spend a couple of days along this highway and photograph the icefields and the mountains, and maybe even take a tour up onto the glacier.  If you have the time when you are in Jasper, take a drive to the Mount Robson area, about an hour west of Jasper where, on a good clear day, you can see Mount Robson, the highest peak in the Canadian Rockies... Mount Robson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia   While in Jasper, do not miss mount Edith Cavell, it is a short trip south of Jasper at the end of a fairly steep road that ends in a meadow below the peak...  Mount Edith Cavell - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  .Also, a trip to the hot springs pools in either Banff or Jasper Park is quite invigorating...in Jasper, you should also think about the trip to Maligne Lake - excellent view of the mountains and you can visit Maligne Canyon on the way.

Couple of things to consider/remember...you will be travelling in Canada's National Park system and there is an entrance fee - I believe it is about $10.00 (Cdn) per day for adults and an annual fee of about $70.00 per year for adults...these fees are slightly lower for seniors and youths (not sure what their definition of these categories are).  These fees are payable once per day (you can pay for more than one day at a time), or once per year and are good in any of Canada's National Parks, i.e. if you pay an annual fee to enter Banff National Park, then that "permit" gives you entrance into Jasper National Park as well.  There are plenty of wild animals around and some of them insist on eating the vegetation beside the road and so you do have to be on the watch as you do not want to run into any of them - elk and moose play severe havoc with vehicles (trust me).  Bears, both black and grizzly are indigenous to both parks and occassionally wander into camp grounds, so take precautions accordingly - if you plan to trek into the backcountry and stay for a few days, you may need a permit and, depending on where you go, fires may or may not be permitted...check at the Parks Canada offices in either Banff or Jasper if you plan to do this sort of activity, particularly as sometimes trails are closed if there is a bear hazard.

Most of all have fun, enjoy yourself and take lots of pictures...hope this helps.

Cheers,

WesternGuy

P.S.  I do not work for Alberta Tourism, I am simply a retired guy who has lived in Alberta most of his life and spends as much time as he can in the mountains...my home away from home.  My avatar is Mount Rundle, one of the more photographed mountains around Banff...the picture was taken from the Vermillion Lakes which are just outside Banff.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 11, 2011)

Great info from WesternGuy.  I'd also recommend any and all of those locations.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Apr 20, 2011)

man, i never subscribed to this so i didn't see the responses. to answer some questions and ask some more...

1) i will be renting a car in calgary (where i'm flying in) and driving that for the 9 days
2) this is a photo trip. i will be alone.
3) i don't intend to do any really crazy hiking. maybe a few miles at a time.

question, i have 9 days, how would u split it up in each area? i plan on probably staying in a hostel in banff for 6 days, then camping in jasper for 3 days. thoughts on this?

my spots to hit for sure are lake luoise, moraine lake, and healy pass. still researching. anyone recommend any good travel books for the area with pics?

thanks!


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Apr 20, 2011)

also, where would i get the best chances of photographing some wildlife with my 100-400. i'm focused on animals i don't normally see in california, like moose, bears, etc...


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Apr 20, 2011)

also, is glacier national park near banff worth hitting? (i dont mean the one in northern montana)


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Apr 20, 2011)

here's my list so far, along with times to shoot them and reference photos....

*Banff*
- Moraine Lake (Sunrise - http://www.flickr.com/photos/danballardphotography/5118746521/)
- Healy Pass (Sunrise - http://www.flickr.com/photos/danballardphotography/4909836151/)
- Lake Louise (Sunrise - http://www.flickr.com/photos/papalars/4013594219/)
- Johnson Lake (http://www.flickr.com/photos/denemiles/4112250248/)
- Castle Mountain (Sunset - http://www.flickr.com/photos/cornforthimages/5114980096/)

*Jasper*
- Icefields Parkway (highway between Banff & Jasper)
- Mt. Robson
- Mt. Edith Cavell (Sunrise - http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattchamplin/2328742009/)
- Medicine Lake (Sunset - http://www.flickr.com/photos/larspics/725638737/)
- Maligne Lake

and finally, there seem to be so many amazing spots in this area. maybe it will become more clear when i get there, like most of my photo trips, but how do i GET to all these spots easily? can i just drive to a parking lot most of the time and make a short hike or what? thanks


----------



## WesternGuy (Apr 20, 2011)

CraniumDesigns said:


> also, where would i get the best chances of photographing some wildlife with my 100-400. i'm focused on animals i don't normally see in california, like moose, bears, etc...


 
It is questionable whether you will see moose or bears at the time of year that you are going.  Moose are very elusive animals and often solitary.  Any that I have ever seen have almost always been by chance...you would most likely find them only in the "back country" while hiking - they frequent small ponds with lots of vegetation in the ponds, their main source of food until the ponds freeze over and then they go to eating the ends of tree branches and grasses.  Bears...again same situation - mostly solitary animals that are often hard to find at the time of year you will be touring as they are still up in the "high" country following the elk herds.  Generally, if bears are spotted on hiking trails and reported to the wardens by the hikers, then the trail will often be posted with a warning and in some instances, actually closed.  With the exception of elk and Rocky Mountain Bighorn Sheep, you usually have to get away from the roads and the main campsites to see much in the way of animals, unless it has started to snow in the high country and then this will force them to lower altitudes where they may be seen.  I know this doesn't tell you much, but it is my experience with over 30 years of roaming the Alberta and BC Rockies. 

Regards,

WesternGuy


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 20, 2011)

That is more good advice.  I've never seen a moose in the mountain regions, they are more common (or just easier to see) out in the prairies where I live.  I have seen plenty of bears, but it really depends on the time of year and it's almost always by chance.  Plenty of elk, big horn sheep & deer though.  A good drive for wildlife might be the Bow Valley Parkway.  It is the 'old road' between Banff & Lake Louise.  It's much slower than the main highway, but I'd certainly recommend it.  You might even try the Kananaskis trail (highway 40).  It starts off of Hwy 1 (the main route between Calgary & Banff) and circles around down south of Calgary.  Although, my recommendation would be to only take it as far as Spray Trail, then take Spray Trail along the Spray Lakes and that will bring you back out at the town of Canmore.  Canmore is a great little town, although it's getting nearly as busy as Banff.  Canmore is still outside of Banff National Park.  

I think you plan of 6 days in Banff and 3 days in Jasper is a good one.  Maybe plan to take a whole day just for the drive between Banff & Jasper.  The Ice field. Parkway is easily one of the most spectacularly scenic drives in the world.  About half way is the Columbia Glacier Center, where you can take a tour up onto the a Glacier if you want.  

If you can swing it, I'd suggest staying in/around Lake Louise rather that in the town of Banff.  Banff is a great town, but it's insanely crowded and touristy most of the time.  I'm not sure if there is a hostel there, but there is a large campground.  The location of Lake Louise makes for a great base camp so you can take day trips out from there.  

Many of the main 'sites', like Lake Louise, Moraine Lake, Payto Lake etc. have a parking area and then you have to walk in.  On busy summer days, there can be hundreds and thousands of visitors, so you may have longer to walk...but on slow days, you can usually park pretty close.  There are usually hiking options at any of the sites...so you could easily spend a few hours at any of them....so don't try to pack too many sites into a single day.  Johnson Canyon is a great hike, but can be busy at times.  (If you can't tell, I tend to avoid the busy areas during busy times).  Malign Creek/canyon is a great hike...it doesn't really have those epic views, but the sheer nature is amazing.

I don't know exactly where Healy Pass is...but I'm guessing that it's a hiking trail/destination...and maybe not something that you hit on a non-hiking type trip.  

Mt. Edith Cavel is near to Jasper and would be a good trip.  It's quite a drive to get up there...and then there is a small hike where you can get right up to a small glacial lake.  

If you are staying in or around Jasper, I'd also suggest a morning trip up to Pyramid and Patricia Lakes.  It a quick drive from Jasper, but you'll want to be there around sunrise for those shots.  

On the topic of times....one of the best lessons I've learned about photographing the mountains, is that the time of day (position of the sun) make s huge difference.  Pyramid Lake is an early morning shot for example.  Lake Louise is best in the morning, but probably not right at day break.  Same goes for Moraine Lake.  Peyto Lake is usually best  in the mid morning to mid afternoon and Castle Mountain has many different looks throughout the day.  

So if you really want to get the most out of your trip (photographically), you could try to plan your day trips so that you hit the best sites and their best time of day....but this may be asking a lot for the relatively short time that you have.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Apr 20, 2011)

Ont think I would suggest is going to Takaka Falls, it is about a 30 minute drive from Lake Louise to the entrance.  It is the highest waterfall in North America, it is near Emerald lake with is also a must see in my books.
If you took some time in that area you would get to see some sites 99% of tourist skip over and it is too bad, because it is fantastic.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 20, 2011)

Ah yes, another good suggestion.  And if you go that way, it's worth stopping at Emerald Lake.  There is a fancy lodge (hotel) there and you can walk around the lake...or just drive in, get a nice shot of the lake with Mt. Burgess in the background and then be on your way.  You could even take that road all the way to the Town of Golden.  That drive will typically give you a different look...it tends to be really green on that side of the continental divide...plenty of little waterfalls all over the place.


----------



## WesternGuy (Apr 20, 2011)

CraniumDesigns said:


> here's my list so far, along with times to shoot them and reference photos....
> 
> *Banff*
> - Moraine Lake (Sunrise - Moraine Lake | Flickr - Photo Sharing!)
> ...


 
Some thoughts on your destination(s)...

Moraine Lake and Lake Louise can be easily reached by car and there is parking for your vehicle...since you will be going in September, you will miss most of the summer rush and should be okay.  If you decide to hike (lots of trails of various lengths and endurances), you can run into snow in higher elevations at that time of year - so be prepared - evenings can also be cool so the layered approach is de rigeur.  You can see both areas in the same day if you do not want to do a lot of hiking around in either area...if you want to do some hiking (both are great spots) then allow a day for each area.  

Healy Pass is a major hike and would most likely require an over night some where along the trail.  Check with Parks Canada before going - they can tell you about trail conditions, etc., and remember you are in BEAR country.  Johnson Lake is a day hike or even half a day - not that exciting, and could be put on a low priority - it is something I would do only if I had time to fill.  You might be better to explore the Vermillion Lakes - there are three of them.  You can get a beautiful view of Mt. Rundle and Sulphur Mountain across the lakes (see my avatar - Mt. Rundle across Vermillion Lakes).  Johnson Canyon, on the other hand is a good day trip - a couple of good waterfalls to see.  It is accessible off the old highway from the intersection with the Trans-Canada just west of Banff and follow the signs.  This old highway rejoins the Trans-Canada at Castle Junction where you can get a great view of Castle Mountain... 

Castle Mountain is a must and may be best viewed from the Trans-Canada highway across the Bow River (I think that is where the picture you show was taken - somewhere in there).  Mt. Robson and Edith Cavell - I would try for Edith Cavell first as it is closest to Jasper and Robson is only visible for good pictures if the day is fairly clear and sunny - it is one of those things that "you make the trip and you take whatever you get to see", but there is a good campsite there.  When you are up at Edith Cavell, watch for Pikas and wolverines as they are known to be around there on occasion (bears too sometimes) - Pikas are fairly common whereas wolverines and bear are not.   As for the Ice Fields Parkway, as I suggested in my first post, take at least two days to see this part of Alberta - it is absolutely beautiful.  As well as the Ice Fields, be sure to stop at Athabasca Falls along the way.

Medicine Lake and Maligne Lake are along the same road...you come to Medicine Lake first and then Maligne Lake is at the "end" of the road.  Allow the better part of a day to see this area and explore Maligne Canyon as well - lots of good picnic sites along the way and the photography is great.

Hope this helps...any more questions, PM me and I can give you some more scoop...have fun and enjoy your trip.

Cheers,

WesternGuy


----------



## WesternGuy (Apr 20, 2011)

Steve, one other thought, seeing as you are coming into Banff from Calgary   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calgary - don't lose sight of the scenery between Calgary and Banff.  As you come into the mountains, on your right is a small mountain that looks like a big slab sticking out of the ground...that is Mt. Yamnuska a favourite spot for climbers ( http://www.peakfinder.com/showpeakbyid.asp?MtnId=525 ).  As you start into the mountains just before Deadman's Flats (don't ask - http://www.albertacentennial.ca/history/viewpost.aspx~id=244.html) - you can see Mt. Lougheed on your left in the distance to the south ( http://www.peakfinder.com/peakfinder.asp?PeakName=Mount+Lougheed  ) - named after one of our early Senators and pioneers.  You will also pass mountains to the north side of theTrans-Canada where you will see signs of mining- the limestone here has been mined for over a century and processed into cement and shipped all over the world.  As you approach the town of Canmore you will see the Three Sisters (three noticeable peaks very close together... Three Sisters (Alberta) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  ) on one side of Canmore (more easterly side) and the peaks of Mt. Rundle ( http://www.summitpost.org/mount-rundle-west-end/150365  ) to the west, both on the same side of the highway.  The next major peak you will see in front of you after you have passed the Park gates and are getting close to Banff is Cascade Mountain, so called because, regardless of the time of year, there always seems to be a small cascade of water coming down the front ( http://www.peakfinder.com/peakfinder.asp?Peakname=Cascade+Mountain  ).  This will get you to Banff with some of the major landmarks along the way.  Banff, Alberta, Canada - Official Website of the Town of Banff, Alberta  and Banff, Alberta - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  Hope this helps.

Cheers,

WesternGuy


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Apr 21, 2011)

thanks a lot westernguy. this info helps a TON


----------



## loopy (Apr 21, 2011)

Great advice here. 

Just wanted to add that, you may want to check out everytrail.com, great info on hikes and many of them have photos. (there is an iphone app too)


----------



## CraniumDesigns (May 2, 2011)

ok, so i'm staying at this lake luise hostel for 6 nights.

Lake Louise Hostels | Lake Louise Backpacker Hostel > HI-Lake Louise Alpine Centre

i'm looking to stay at another one of their hostels for the 3 nights in jasper.

do u guys think i should do this one? beauty creek. it's kinda in the middle between banff and jasper...

HI Beauty Creek in Jasper, Canada | Hostel

the scenery looks amazing and it's right on the icefield.

or should i stay at the central jasper hostel?

HI-Jasper in Jasper, Canada | Hostel

which would be more ideal for getting to all the good spots? beauty creek i think would give some amazing shots right from the hostel. but jasper seems like a better hub for all the spots around there i wanna hit.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (May 2, 2011)

OR..... should i change my reservation to do 3 nights in banff, 3 nights at beauty creek, and 3 nights in jasper? cover south, middle, and north? 

how would YOU divy it up?


----------



## Big Mike (May 2, 2011)

I think that the 6 nights at Lake Louise should be great, that is a great location for a base camp.  I'm not too familiar with Beauty Creek, but it looks cool.  It does seem to be 'in the middle of nowhere'....albeit, a spectacularly scenic nowhere....but that whole region is really scenic.  I'd personally suggest going right into the town of Jasper (or close to it) for your 3 day base camp.  Jasper is a good sized town with all the amenities....so you won't have to look hard for a gas station, a restaurant, a bar etc.  

I don't know what your plan for eating etc. is....but it's nice to be able to get up and make a quick stop at a restaurant or coffee shop for breakfast...then get on the road.  You will certainly want to be up early, as you don't want to miss the early morning light.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (May 2, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> Jasper is a good sized town with all the amenities....so you won't have to look hard for a gas station, a restaurant, a bar etc.
> 
> I don't know what your plan for eating etc. is....but it's nice to be able to get up and make a quick stop at a restaurant or coffee shop for breakfast...then get on the road.  You will certainly want to be up early, as you don't want to miss the early morning light.


 
really good point. i'm not really taking any food with me, so will be just getting stuff locally. i guess i'll stay in jasper. thanks mike!


----------



## Big Mike (May 2, 2011)

Another good tip is to pack yourself a lunch or snacks each day.  While there will be places where you can stop for lunch, it would take some planning to really hit them at the right times because of all the driving that you will be doing.  

If you pack a lunch, you can stick to taking photos (or driving to/exploring) the locations.  Not to mention that it's much cheaper to buy food at a supermarket than at a restaurant or gas station.  I guess you could eat prepackaged food for breakfast as well, giving you more time to get to your morning shoot location.  It does suck when you're sitting in a restaurant, waiting for your food/bill and you can see that the light is awesome.  But I also love having breakfast out...so it's a toss up.  

Do keep in mind that you may be hiking and you will be in bear county.  So you probably don't want to go out into the woods and make yourself a salmon sandwich  

And of course, please don't feed the wildlife and don't litter in our National Parks (or anywhere).


----------



## CraniumDesigns (May 2, 2011)

thanks. yeah i usually stock up the night before, after sunset shooting, and then maybe again after sunrise shooting.


----------



## Big Mike (May 2, 2011)

Oh, and another thing.  Make sure to budget plenty for gas money...and maybe choose a fuel efficient rental car.  

Gas prices are typically pretty high in the mountain parks but a bigger factor is the general price of gas up here.  Here in Edmonton, it just went up to about $1.22 CAD per liter, which is $4.87 US per gallon.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (May 2, 2011)

ouch. yeah it's about $4.30 right now in california. i got a compact rental car, and staying in hostels, so should be fairly inexpensive.


----------



## SpeedTrap (May 2, 2011)

There is lots in Lake Louise town site, which is where the hostel is.
There is a great restaurant in the hostel and a grocery store just around the corner.  Everything you need will be there and you can access Banff, as well as the Parkway from there.
Depending on the timing I am willing to bet you may end up with some local TPF Members meeting you to show you around.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey Guys, some updates. I am now renting a minivan and will be sleeping in that. That will allow me to camp right next to the spots I wanna shoot, and have some privacy. Should be quite the adventure. My photographer friend, Kevin McNeal, from Washington is gonna drive up and meet me a few days into my trip. I'm starting to really polish up the itinerary and prioritize all the spots I wanna hit.

Here's my schedule, rough so far... And subject to change as weather and other conditions change... Lemme know what you think...

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1MG1RfkOTaKtbdbSjsPPTDfZzgI6i9165cy2lXSIeIBE/edit?hl=en_US


----------



## WesternGuy (Aug 23, 2011)

CraniumDesigns said:


> Hey Guys, some updates. I am now renting a minivan and will be sleeping in that. That will allow me to camp right next to the spots I wanna shoot, and have some privacy. Should be quite the adventure. My photographer friend, Kevin McNeal, from Washington is gonna drive up and meet me a few days into my trip. I'm starting to really polish up the itinerary and prioritize all the spots I wanna hit.
> 
> Here's my schedule, rough so far... And subject to change as weather and other conditions change... Lemme know what you think...
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1MG1RfkOTaKtbdbSjsPPTDfZzgI6i9165cy2lXSIeIBE/edit?hl=en_US



Just so you are aware, you will not be able to just pull off the road and camp right next to the spots that you want to shoot.  That is the quickest way to get an introduction to a local Park Warden or one of our famous Royal Canadian Mounted Police .  Because most of what you are visiting is in a National Parks, you will only be allowed to camp in designated camp sites.  In a lot of cases, these are not far from some of the sites that you may want to photograph, but don't count on it, as after Labour Day, September 5, 2011, a lot of the smaller, out of the way campsites are closed because there are just not the staff to service them all, as most of the summer staff are students who go back to school in September. 

Regardless, it should be quite the adventure and a minivan is a great way to do it.  It is late now, so I will try and grab a look at your schedule tomorrow.

Cheers,

WesternGuy


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Aug 23, 2011)

WesternGuy said:


> Just so you are aware, you will not be able to just pull off the road and camp right next to the spots that you want to shoot.  That is the quickest way to get an introduction to a local Park Warden or one of our famous Royal Canadian Mounted Police .  Because most of what you are visiting is in a National Parks, you will only be allowed to camp in designated camp sites.  In a lot of cases, these are not far from some of the sites that you may want to photograph, but don't count on it, as after Labour Day, September 5, 2011, a lot of the smaller, out of the way campsites are closed because there are just not the staff to service them all, as most of the summer staff are students who go back to school in September.



thanks. yeah i figure we'll just have to play it by ear. i'm not setting up a tent, just sleeping IN the minivan. i'll be using a jetboil to cook backpacking food, or finding a restaurant to eat at when closer to the towns. i'm hoping i can find parking lots or something where it's ok to just park and sleep, but i've never been there. we'll see.


----------



## loopy (Aug 23, 2011)

You may want to check out the Ebook series "How to Photograph the Canadian Rockies" - I picked up the series a couple weeks ago. It includes information on locations, including mileage and GPS data. All of the locations he covers are easily accessible by roads or highways. 

How to Photograph the Canadian Rockies


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 23, 2011)

I'll echo what WesternGuy said.  You won't be able to camp/park at any of the scenic spots in the National Parks unless they have designated overnight camping, and then you'll need a site....which will likely run you $30 a night.  They might even be fully booked up already, but they do leave a few extra sites open and some will have 'overflow', which would be fine if you are just sleeping in your van.  

You might be able to find a few safer spots where you could crash for the night (for free)...but you may still run into the wardens or the RCMP.  For example, you might be able to find a parking spot in the town of Banff (good luck though, it's really crowded)...and as long as you're not parked as to get a parking ticket, you could probably crash there for the night.  Might be easier in the town of Canmore, which is about 30 minutes to the East of Banff...but outside the National Park.  

You might even be able to sleep at a roadside turn off.  If the authorities come by, just tell them that you were very tired and you didn't think it was safe to drive any more.  One spot may be at Saskatchewan Crossing, which is on the Icefields Parkway, about halfway between Banff & Jasper.  It's also about the only place to get gas & food between Banff & Jasper.  

On your itinerary;
Keep in mind that Sept 5th is Labor Day and thus it's a 'long weekend'....which means that the tourists will be at a maximum.  Sometimes it can be annoying to try to photograph the scenery when there are 4 tour buses full of tourists wandering around.  That's why it's great when you can 'get off the beaten path'.  
A good example is at Peto lake.  There is a viewing platform where all the tourists go...and it has a great view, but if you hike to the left for a few minutes, there is a great/better view and probably no people.

Note that in the mountains, the 'sunrise' is usually later than it is out in the flatland.  For example, if you try to shoot Lake Louise or Moraine Lake at 6:00am....there may not be any light on the mountains that you'll want to shoot.  You have to wait for the sun to rise above the mountains in the east, so you can shoot the mountains to the east.  And bad for you, by September, that might not be until 10:00am (just a guess).  Although, you can still get great looking skies early in the morning....and there is that magical, fleeting moment when the first rays of sun hit the tops of the mountains....and you might get 'Alpine Glow'.  

Late Night shot of Mt. Temple from the Lake Louise Camp Ground






But the trouble with having to wait until 10:00 for the best light, is that by then...there will probably be 20 tour buses and 300 cars up at Lake Louise.  
For any of the lake shots, the water is most likely to be calm in the early morning...usually because there is less wind, but also because some places (Lake Louise and Moraine) will have tourists in canoes if the weather is nice.  

I don't want to put a damper on it though...even with tons of tourists and bad weather...these are still amazing, awe inspiring sites to see.  You just have to keep in mind that you won't always get a chance for that post card photo that you want.  

So if the weather/clouds aren't cooperating, you could easily do Lake Louise and Moraine Lake in one morning, or you could spread it out if you want to do some hiking.  There is a nice tea house (or two) up above Lake Louise.  
I didn't get great light for Moraine (cloudy) but I did get lucky for t his shot when some sun broke through for a few minutes.





I think that Peto Lake is more of a mid day shot, you don't need to be there early or late...the main attraction here is the shape and color of the lake, not the light on the mountains.  

The one 'for sure' early morning shot that I remember, is Patrica Lake / Pyramid Lake up by Jasper.  





Also around Jasper, I'd recommend Athabasca Falls, Mt. Edith Cavell and Maligne Lake.

The falls are usually pretty crowed but it's a great site to see.





Mt. Edith Cavell is pretty close to the Jasper Townsite...well, the turn off to it is just south of it.  From there, you drive up, up, up a twisty road and eventually up to the parking lot where it's a short hike up for an amazing view.  Air is thin up there.

Maligne Lake is accesses via Maligne Lake Rd (spectacular drive), which is north of Jasper Townsite.  You could take a boat to the far end to see Spirit Island, but I'd recommend doing the hike through Maligne Canyon...or at least part of it.  

Since you really can't predict the weather, it's hard to know when & where photo opportunities will pop up.  Back in 2007, we had a TPF meet up and we were driving around aimlessly because it was cloudy.  
We stopped along the road to do the TPF solute 





and then the clouds parted to give us this view.





Another good stop on the Parkway, closer to Banff than Jasper (I think), is Tangle Falls.  It's worth a few minutes and it's right on the road so it can be a quick stop.





Things like waterfalls are great to shoot on days when the clouds won't cooperate for mountain shots.  On that topic, don't let 'less than perfect' light hinder your photographic enthusiasm.  If the sky looks bland, then compose shots without the sky or maybe go for more 'moody' shots.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Aug 23, 2011)

wow, thanks for the huge reply mike. yeah, now i'm worried about finding a place to stay at night. guess i'll just have to do my best 

thanks for all the specific tips. i'll do what i can to make it work. i chose to go in september to avoid the huge crowds of july/august, as well as to maybe catch some of the trees changing colors. we'll see what i come with. i figure going there for 9 days i should at least get a few really good shots, hoping for at least one amazing shot. if people are in the way, i'll just multiple exposures and clone them out, and if the water isnt totally still, i'll do a longer exposure.

i'm guessing since a lot of these sunrise shots are later in the morning, i can camp further away, wake up and drive there. so you're saying most spots won't have good light til 10am? i can probably wake up around 6-7 and get to wherever i need to be by 8-9 or so.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Aug 23, 2011)

loopy said:


> You may want to check out the Ebook series "How to Photograph the Canadian Rockies" - I picked up the series a couple weeks ago. It includes information on locations, including mileage and GPS data. All of the locations he covers are easily accessible by roads or highways.
> 
> How to Photograph the Canadian Rockies



thanks! just bought 4 of em


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 23, 2011)

> i'm guessing since a lot of these sunrise shots are later in the morning, i can camp further away, wake up and drive there. so you're saying most spots won't have good light til 10am? i can probably wake up around 6-7 and get to wherever i need to be by 8-9 or so.


Each spot will be different...but I'd guess that that will probably be the case.  You could probably look up the sunrise times for that location & time of year, but I still think those will be 'flat land' times and you may have to wait a bit longer when up in the mountains.  But keep in mind that I'm talking about getting light on the whole face of the mountains that you're shooting.  You still need to be there early to get colorful skies and Alpine Glow.  



> yeah, now i'm worried about finding a place to stay at night. guess i'll just have to do my best


Ya, you have to consider that if it were easy to just park and sleep, everyone would be doing it.  And if everyone with a car or van was doing it, then everyone with an RV would be doing it...pretty soon the whole area would be littered with people Camping and making a mess etc.  

You could probably find a few spots if you're sneaky, but I'd guess they are pretty strict about it.  And if you get caught more than once, they be less lenient.

One possible idea, might be to make friends with someone who does have a camping spot.  Most camp sites will have room for an RV and a vehicle or two.  So since you just need room for a van, you could sneak onto a site.  Maybe talk to people you meet at the touristy sights, or maybe even wander into a campground and look for friendly looking people who have room to spare.  Maybe offer them $10 or $20 to share the site.  
Techincally, this wouldn't be allowed.  Most campgrounds say 'No visitors after 11:00pm"...so you would have to say that you're camping with the people who rented the site...and they may charge you extra for that.  
Some people (maybe most) would be shy about doing that, but it would certainly be a good opportunity to meet people.


----------



## WesternGuy (Aug 24, 2011)

CraniumDesigns said:


> wow, thanks for the huge reply mike. yeah, now i'm worried about finding a place to stay at night. guess i'll just have to do my best
> 
> thanks for all the specific tips. i'll do what i can to make it work. i chose to go in september to avoid the huge crowds of july/august, as well as to maybe catch some of the trees changing colors. we'll see what i come with. i figure going there for 9 days i should at least get a few really good shots, hoping for at least one amazing shot. if people are in the way, i'll just multiple exposures and clone them out, and if the water isnt totally still, i'll do a longer exposure.
> 
> i'm guessing since a lot of these sunrise shots are later in the morning, i can camp further away, wake up and drive there. so you're saying most spots won't have good light til 10am? i can probably wake up around 6-7 and get to wherever i need to be by 8-9 or so.



Here is a link to a page that has all the Jasper park campsites and their opening and closing dates for this year...

Parks Canada - Jasper National Park - Where to Stay

This one is for Banff National Park...

Parks Canada - Banff National Park - Camping

Wasn't sure if you had seen these, but thought I would let you know and you would be able to plan accordingly...

Happy Camping...

WesternGuy


----------



## maybeshewill (Oct 4, 2011)

Just giving this a quick bump, would love to see how your photos turned out mate. I'm heading there in July next year and would love to snap some great photos.


----------

